# [HOW-TO] Gentoo su PC datati (aka Portatile Felice)

## maurs

UPDATE: Se il metodo vi creava problemi, provate a leggere la nota 4 e 5 (soprattutto la 5)

PREMESSA

Questo è il mio primo how-to. Sicuramente non sarà completo e qualche passaggio lo darò "troppo" per scontato. Inoltre sarà ricco di errori, di temi trattati superficialmente e di mancate considerazioni. Correzioni, aggiunte e modifiche saranno ben accette  :Smile: 

COSA VUOL FARE QUESTO HOW-TO?

Ho scritto questo How-To per coloro che vogliono:

- Utilizzare il loro "ultra veloce processore" per compilare (anche dal bootstrap) Gentoo dallo stage 1 anche su un computer ben più datato;

- Installare Gentoo su vecchie macchine (ovvero coloro i quali vogliono ottenere il massimo anche da un pentium 200!); 

- Installare/aggiornare Gentoo sul loro portatile senza stressare l'hard disk/cpu di quest'ultimo;

 Riguardo questo argomento ho trovato molte guide, ma nessuna che veramente mi soddisfaceva: il problema principale consisteva nell'eccessivo traffico di rete risolvibile solo con l'impiego di due schede ethernet 1 Gigabit (cosa molto poco probabile sui vecchi portatili). Inoltre, su PC datati, la velocità dell'hard disk pecca, e di sicuro non sarà veloce come una compilazione in RAM. Così ho cercato un metodo per ridurre il traffico di rete e avere meno accessi possibili sui dischi del vecchio pc.

SITUAZIONE

Avremo due PC:

PC1 = Computer veloce  :Wink:  con tanta RAM (meglio se sopra il 1GB)   :Smile: 

PC2 = Computer vecchiotto.

BOOTSTRAP

Il PC 1 sarà avviato con Gentoo (installata normalmente   :Laughing:  ) e con il supporto a NFS (fare riferimento a questolink per ulteriori informazioni).

Il PC 2 dovrà essere avviato con un live cd che supporti NFS (nel mio caso Gentoo DVD Live RR4 2.6).

Nel caso preso in considerazione, il PC 1 ha due schede di rete (eth0 collegata a internet, e eth1 collegata direttamente con PC 2), ma, con qualche modifica, si può fare anche con una sola scheda di rete "per computer" (i più esperti non troveranno difficoltà).  

Nel mio caso...

Console PC1:

```
ifconfig eth1 10.0.0.1 up

echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward #abilita il fowarding dei pacchetti

iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
```

Console PC2:

```
 ifconfig eth0 10.0.0.2 up

route add default gw 10.0.0.1

echo nameserver x.x.x.x > /etc/resolv.conf #dove x.x.x.x sta per il dns del vostro provider.

echo /mnt/gentoo/ 10.0.0.1(no_root_squash,rw,no_all_squash) >> /etc/exports

/etc/init.d/nfs restart
```

Su PC 2, infine, seguite l'ottimo Hand Book di Gentoo, fino ad arrivare al momento del Boostrap (precisamente prima di eseguire script/bootstrap.sh. Unica nota è quella di inserire nel make.conf

```
AUTOCLEAN="yes"
```

per evitare di occupare troppa RAM.

A questo punto fermatevi e tornate sul PC 1.

Console PC 1:

```
/etc/init.d/nfsmount start

mkdir /mnt/nfs

mkdir /mnt/tmp/

mount -t nfs 10.0.0.2:/mnt/gentoo/ /mnt/nfs/ 

mount -t tmpfs tmpfs -o size=1000M,mode=770 /mnt/tmp/ #Guarda nota (1)(2)

mount --bind /mnt/tmp/ /mnt/nfs/var/tmp/portage/ 

mount --bind /usr/portage/ /mnt/nfs/usr/portage/ #Guarda nota (5)

mount -t proc none /mnt/nfs/proc

chroot /mnt/nfs/ /bin/bash -c 'env-update && source /etc/profile &&  exec /bin/bash'
```

Continuate con il normale bootstrap sempre dalla console del PC1 (che sarà ovviamente il chroot remoto del nostro vecchio portatile). Questo sistema utilizzerà la CPU e la memoria della vostra workstation senza stressare il vostro vecchio pc e/o portatile.

Finito il bootstrap potete continuare con emerge -e system e, perché, no anche con l'emerge di xorg e kde.

Prima di riavviare il PC 2, è vivamente consigliato di smontare tutte i device nel PC1:

Console PC1:

```
exit

umount /mnt/nfs/proc

umount /mnt/nfs/usr/portage/

umount /mnt/nfs/var/tmp/portage/ 

umount /mnt/tmp/

umount /mnt/nfs/
```

AGGIORNAMENTO

Infine, potete utilizzare lo stesso metodo per aggiornare il vostro oramai "Gentoo PC 2"  :Wink: . Basterà difatti seguire quasi lo stesso procedimento con qualche piccola modifica: 

Sul PC2

```
echo / 10.0.0.1(no_root_squash,rw,no_all_squash) >> /etc/exports
```

al posto di

```
echo /mnt/gentoo/ 10.0.0.1(no_root_squash,rw,no_all_squash) >> /etc/exports
```

e sul PC 1

```
mount -t nfs 10.0.0.2:/ /mnt/nfs/
```

al posto di 

```
mount -t nfs 10.0.0.2:/mnt/gentoo/ /mnt/nfs/ 
```

Naturalmente l'aggiornamento con questo metodo porta alcuni problemi. (vedi nota 2 e 3)

Potete anche riassumere, per comodità, il tutto in due semplici script:

File montaportatile.sh

```
#!/bin/sh

mount -t nfs 10.0.0.2:/ /mnt/nfs/

mount -t tmpfs tmpfs -o size=1400M,mode=770 /mnt/tmp/

mount --bind /mnt/tmp/ /mnt/nfs/var/tmp/portage/

mount --bind /usr/portage/ /mnt/nfs/usr/portage/

mount -t proc none /mnt/nfs/proc

chroot /mnt/nfs/ /bin/bash -c 'env-update && source /etc/profile &&  exec /bin/bash'
```

e il file smontaportatile.sh (dopo aver digitato exit per uscire dal chroot).

```
#!/bin/sh

umount /mnt/nfs/proc

umount /mnt/nfs/usr/portage/

umount /mnt/nfs/var/tmp/portage/

umount /mnt/tmp/

umount /mnt/nfs/
```

CONCLUSIONI

Le vostre esperienze e le segnalazioni d'errori sono moooooolto ben accette  :Wink:  Spero di poter dedicare quanto più tempo possibile alla correzione. 

NOTE

Nota 1: 1000 Mb sono tanti, ma se avete in precedenza attivato l'opzione AUTOCLEAN nel make.conf difficilmente si arriverà a occuparli tutti.

Nota 2: Allocando 1400 MB per il tmpfs, ho avuto problemi ad installare OpenOffice e Wine, avidi di spazio per i file temporanei. In questo caso bastarebbe saltare la linea di codice che permette la compilazione in RAM.

Nota 3: Il metodo funzionerà solamente se il PC 1 avrà un processore più recente del PC 2. Inoltre, se il pc1 è a 64 bit e il pc2 a 32, bisogna fare il chroot premettendo il comando linux32:

```
linux32 chroot /mnt/nfs/ /bin/bash

env-update && source /etc/profile

export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"
```

Per ulteriori informazioni, fate riferimento a questa guida

Nota 4: Quanto detto sopra vuol dire che, per esempio, non potrete usare questo metodo se il vostro PC1 è (per esempio) un athlon-xp e il PC2 è un Pentium4 (che ha in più le istruzione SSE2). In questo caso distcc fa al caso vostro (niente portatile felice).  :Laughing: 

Nota 5:

- Se compilate da PC1 con architettura a 64 bit e il PC2 a 32;

- e/o se facendo emerge -uDav world senza il metodo e poi applicando il medesimo il risultato differisce,

- e/o per altri problemi simili;

provate a modificare lo script in questo modo:

```

mount -t nfs 10.0.0.2:/ /mnt/nfs/

mount -t tmpfs tmpfs -o size=1400M,mode=770 /mnt/tmp/

mount --bind /mnt/tmp/ /mnt/nfs/var/tmp/portage/ 

#mount --bind /usr/portage/ /mnt/nfs/usr/portage/  #<<-- riga da commentare

mount --bind /usr/portage/distfiles /mnt/nfs/usr/portage/distfiles #<<-- riga da aggiungere

mount -t proc none /mnt/nfs/proc

chroot /mnt/nfs/ /bin/bash -c 'env-update && source /etc/profile &&  exec /bin/bash'
```

Naturalmente andrà anche modificato l'umount, ovvero

```
#umount /mnt/nfs/usr/portage/ #<<-- riga da commentare

umount /mnt/nfs/usr/portage/distfiles #<<-- riga da aggiungere
```

Come noterete, ci sarà qualche accesso in più al disco del PC2, ma sicuramente risolverà molti dei problemi riscontrati da alcuni utenti. Se invece non ne avete mai riscontrati, continuate ad utilizzare il metodo originale.   :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *maurs wrote:*   

> NOTE
> 
> Nota 1: 1000 Mb sono tanti, ma se avete in precedenza attivato l'opzione AUTOCLEAN nel make.conf difficilmente si arriverà a occuparli tutti.
> 
> Nota 2: Allocando 1400 MB per il tmpfs, ho avuto problemi ad installare OpenOffice e Wine, avidi di spazio per i file temporanei. In questo caso bastarebbe saltare la linea di codice che permette la compilazione in RAM.
> ...

 

Non sono daccordo sul consiglio di omettere l'uso di tmpfs.

tmpfs è fondamentale, altrimenti la compilazione avviene con l'accesso all'hd remoto via nfs, e i tempi si dilatano inesorabilmente.

Se si ha poca ram, probabilmente, conviene effettuare l'installazione sul disco rigido locale del PC1, importando via nfs solamente la /proc del PC2.

Al termine il traferimento del sistema completo con rsync o cp -a.

Pensi che sia possibile?

P.S: sed -i -e 's/Cntinuate/Continuate/'  :Smile: 

----------

## maurs

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Non sono daccordo sul consiglio di omettere l'uso di tmpfs.
> 
> tmpfs è fondamentale, altrimenti la compilazione avviene con l'accesso all'hd remoto via nfs, e i tempi si dilatano inesorabilmente.
> 
> Se si ha poca ram, probabilmente, conviene effettuare l'installazione sul disco rigido locale del PC1, importando via nfs solamente la /proc del PC2.
> ...

 

Eliminando la riga (precisamente quella riga (mount -t tmpfs tmpfs -o size=1000M,mode=770 /mnt/tmp/) la compilazione non avviene sull'hard disk del PC2 come dici tu, ma sull'harddisk del PC1  :Smile: . Infatti quella che permette ciò è la riga successiva  :Very Happy:  (mount --bind /mnt/tmp/ /mnt/nfs/var/tmp/portage/).

Quindi, se nell'hard disk locale, in /mnt/tmp/ c'è montato tmpfs, allora la compilazione avverrà nella RAM del PC1, altrimenti, se ometto la riga, la compilazione avverrà in /mnt/tmp/, ovvero sull'harddisk del PC1. L'unica cosa che si deve fare, al massimo, è dare i giusti permessi alla cartella.

Riassumendo

mount -t tmpfs tmpfs -o size=1000M,mode=770 /mnt/tmp/ --> mount --bind /mnt/tmp/ /mnt/nfs/var/tmp/portage/ ---> /mnt/nfs/var/tmp/portage si riferirà a tmpfs

con solo  mount --bind /mnt/tmp/ /mnt/nfs/var/tmp/portage/ ---> /mnt/nfs/var/tmp/portage si riferirà all'hard disk PC1.

 *Quote:*   

> P.S: sed -i -e 's/Cntinuate/Continuate/' 

 

Spero sia un incoraggiamento  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

 *maurs wrote:*   

>  la compilazione non avviene sull'hard disk del PC2 come dici tu, ma sull'harddisk del PC1 . Infatti quella che permette ciò è la riga successiva  (mount --bind /mnt/tmp/ /mnt/nfs/var/tmp/portage/).
> 
> 

 

Astuto. Non avevo notato.

Quindi, avresti proprio previsto tutto  :Smile:  .

 *maurs wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   P.S: sed -i -e 's/Cntinuate/Continuate/'  
> 
> Spero sia un incoraggiamento 

 

Ti serve un incoraggiamento?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Luca89

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> #!/bin/sh
> 
> ...

 

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

questi li devi fare a mano tu perchè chroot apre una subshell e lo script di partenza non è in grado di controllarla. Come li hai scritti, i due comandi verrano eseguiti dopo aver terminato il chroot. Comunque hai avuto una idea bellina, io fino ad ora compilavo in un ambiente chrootato sul mio pc e poi spostavo tutto con rsync appoggiandomi a ssh. Si evita un passaggio con il tuo metodo  :Wink: 

----------

## maurs

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> env-update && source /etc/profile
> ```
> ...

 

Hai perfettamente ragione. Difatti nei script locali sul mio pc non li avevo inseriti. Ma ieri nella fretta, li ho aggiunti in automatico  :Smile: . Tnx per la segnalazione  :Wink: 

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Astuto. Non avevo notato.
> 
> Quindi, avresti proprio previsto tutto

 

Un'altra kikka è quella che, sul vecchio computer, se avete poco spazio, potete risparmiare 300 Mb di portage, cancellando il contenuto di /var/tmp/portage/ in quanto verrà bindato (passatemi il termine  :Razz: ) quello del PC1  :Smile:  Provare per credere  :Smile: 

----------

## Luca89

Ora che ci penso i due script possono essere accorpati.

```
#!/bin/sh

mount -t nfs 10.0.0.2:/ /mnt/nfs/

mount -t tmpfs tmpfs -o size=1400M,mode=770 /mnt/tmp/

mount --bind /mnt/tmp/ /mnt/nfs/var/tmp/portage/

mount --bind /usr/portage/ /mnt/nfs/usr/portage/

mount -t proc none /mnt/nfs/proc

chroot /mnt/nfs/ /bin/bash

umount /mnt/nfs/proc

umount /mnt/nfs/usr/portage/

umount /mnt/nfs/var/tmp/portage/

umount /mnt/tmp/

umount /mnt/nfs/
```

monta tutto, chroota, terminato il chroot smonta, più automatico di così.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fbcyborg

 *maurs wrote:*   

> Nota 3: Il metodo funzionerà solamente se il PC 1 avrà un processore più recente del PC 2. Inoltre, dovrebbero esserci degli effetti collaterali se il PC 1 è un sistema a 64 bit mentre il PC 2 no.

 

Nessun problema sul fatto che il PC1 sia a 64 bit e il PC2 a 32, lo uso da tempo questo sistema (sempre sotto consiglio di maurs) ed è sempre filato tutto liscio.

Ottimo Howto!

----------

## maurs

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Nessun problema sul fatto che il PC1 sia a 64 bit e il PC2 a 32, lo uso da tempo questo sistema (sempre sotto consiglio di maurs) ed è sempre filato tutto liscio.
> 
> Ottimo Howto!

 

Tnx, mi sa tanto che allora il problema persiste solo se si cerca di compilare il kernel. Giusto?

Modifico l'how-to con la tua segnalazione. Se qualcun'altro ha problemi mi faccia sapere

----------

## makoomba

```
chroot /mnt/nfs /bin/bash -c 'env-update && source /etc/profile &&  exec /bin/bash'
```

esegue in automatico (nel chroot) env-update e source /etc/profile prima di passare il controllo alla shell.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *maurs wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tnx, mi sa tanto che allora il problema persiste solo se si cerca di compilare il kernel. Giusto?

 

Si! in effetti mi ero dimenticato di dirlo, se devo compilare il kernel allora le cose cambiano, non funziona bene. Comunque nulla di oneroso per il portatile se consideriamo che le compilazioni pesanti sono effettuate tramite emerge. Il kernel lo possiamo anche ricompilare col portatile direttamente.

----------

## maurs

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> chroot /mnt/nfs /bin/bash -c 'env-update && source /etc/profile &&  exec /bin/bash'
> ```
> ...

 

Grazie mille. Ho appena aggiornato l'how-to (e l'ho anche testato  :Razz: )

----------

## cloc3

 *maurs wrote:*   

>  *fbcyborg wrote:*   Nessun problema sul fatto che il PC1 sia a 64 bit e il PC2 a 32, lo uso da tempo questo sistema (sempre sotto consiglio di maurs) ed è sempre filato tutto liscio.
> 
> Ottimo Howto! 
> 
> Tnx, mi sa tanto che allora il problema persiste solo se si cerca di compilare il kernel. Giusto?
> ...

 

Se il pc1 è a 64 bit e il pc2 a 32, bisogna fare il chroot premettendo il comando linux32:

```

# linux32 chroot /mnt/nfs

```

Come da manuale.

----------

## fbcyborg

Aaaah!!! Perfetto, quindi col comando linux32 si riesce a compilare anche il kernel!!!

Ottimo!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## maurs

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Se il pc1 è a 64 bit e il pc2 a 32, bisogna fare il chroot premettendo il comando linux32:
> 
> ```
> 
> # linux32 chroot /mnt/nfs
> ...

 

Modificato l'how-to. Tnx mille. Ma conviene farlo sempre e cmq o solo per il kernel? a quanto ho capito cyborg nn ha avuto problemi se non per il kernel.

Cmq, onde evitare grane (vedi moduli del kernel) mi sa che è sempre meglio farlo a 32 bit sempre... o sbaglio?

----------

## cloc3

 *maurs wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Ma conviene farlo sempre e cmq o solo per il kernel?

 

Direi che va fatto sempre.

Quel comando modifica un insieme di variabili di sistema fondamentali on solo per la compilazione del kernel, ma anche per quella di molti altri pacchetti.

Per capirlo, guarda qui:

```

s939 install # linux32 chroot /mnt/hda10

s939 / # uname -rm

2.6.15-reiser4-r7 i686

s939 / # exit

exit

s939 install # chroot /mnt/hda10

s939 / # uname -rm

2.6.15-reiser4-r7 x86_64

```

P.S.: forse è meglio che nel tuo howto, aggiungi anche un link alla guida che ho segnalato sopra.

----------

## GiRa

Per essere sicuri che tutto funzioni anche se si cross compila da un AMD64 ad una macchina a 32bit anteporre ai comandi di chroot linux32:

```

# linux32 chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update

>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

# source /etc/profile

# export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"
```

----------

## maurs

Modifiche effettuate.

tnx to GiRa e cloc3!  :Smile: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Sto compilando un kernel in chroot dal mio amd64 al portatile a 32 bit.. e nonostante io abbia usato la parola magica "linux32" .. anche adesso se mi consente di compilare il kernel, al contrario di prima che ovviamente andava in errore, mi sta venendo il dubbio che le operazioni di compilazione siano sempre a carico del processore sul portatile.. questo credo che sia dovuto al fatto che emerge funziona bene perchè abbiamo una variabile nel /etc/make.conf che specifica quanta memoria usare per compilare in ram, mentre per la compilazione del kernel, che non avviene con emerge, non è stato specificato nulla.. ne è la prova il fatto che la ventola del portatile cominci a girare dal momento in cui inizia la compilazione.

Pertanto compilare il kernel con questa tecnica in nfs, equivale a farlo in chroot.   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

E' possibile delegare anche le operazioni di compilazione del kernel al mio potentissimo   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Twisted Evil:  amd64 ???

----------

## cloc3

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> compilare il kernel con questa tecnica in nfs, equivale a farlo in chroot.    
> 
> 

 

Questa è una affermazione talmente vera che, per sua conseguenza, stai usando la cpu a 64.

Se hai dubbi, puoi usare un semplice top delle due macchine.

In ogni caso, non ho capito quali siano le osservazioni che ti permettono di affermare il contrario.

----------

## fbcyborg

I'm Sorry!

intendevo dire... in SSH!!!!!!!

mea culpa!  :Sad: 

----------

## Luca89

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> I'm Sorry!
> 
> intendevo dire... in SSH!!!!!!!
> 
> mea culpa! 

 

quando ti connetti con ssh tu apri semplicemente una shell sull'altro pc, tutto il carico se lo fa il pc a cui sei collegato. Forse ti può aiutare distcc per fare quello che dici.

----------

## fbcyborg

Beh, insomma.. vorrei delegare le operazioni di compilazione del kernel al mio amd64.. come faccio con emerge.

Vorrei evitare di usare distcc e utilizzare nfs anche per compilare il kernel

----------

## Luca89

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Beh, insomma.. vorrei delegare le operazioni di compilazione del kernel al mio amd64.. come faccio con emerge.
> 
> Vorrei evitare di usare distcc e utilizzare nfs anche per compilare il kernel

 

e allora usa nfs, prima hai detto di aver usato ssh, e quindi ti ho detto perchè non andava bene, facendo il chroot su una partizione nfs è la stessa cosa di fare un chroot in una partizione normale. Tieni conto naturalmente che l'altro pc avrà un hard-disk lento e quindi prima che al tuo megaprocessore gli arrivino i dati da processare ci vorrà un pochino causando rallentamenti.

----------

## fbcyborg

No! allora scusate, non mi sono spiegato bene forse...

Intendevo dire:

La situazione è questa: utilizzo questo howto per compilare pacchetti con emerge e tutto va alla grande.. utilizzo nfs ed è il mio amd64 a compilare tutto per il mio duron 800....

Vorrei (per esempio dopo aver fatto un emerge "qualche cosa") poter compilare anche il kernel facendolo fare all'amd64.

Dicevo appunto, o meglio volevo dire, che utilizzando questa tecnica anche per la compilazione del kernel non sembra funzionare... sembra proprio che sia il portatile stesso a compilarsi il kernel da solo....  stando così le cose.. dando quindi il comando di compilazione dal mio amd64 in chroot su nfs, è equivalente a fare un ssh ip_del_portatile e dopo essere connessi dare un make in /usr/src/linux, dato che tanto la compilazione è onere del duron.

Spero di essere stato un pochino più preciso adesso!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> No! allora scusate, non mi sono spiegato bene forse... 
> 
> 

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> non sembra funzionare... 

 

Però devi spiegare perché non sembra.

Hai visto dei processi vivi sul portatile?

Oppure hai semplicemente notato che la ventola gira di più?

Se hai notato bene, la procedura di maurs monta magicamente in ram la /var/tmp/portage.

Quindi, per emerge, la compilazione avviene sul computer principale.

Quando compili il kernel, invece, effettui una serie di accessi in input-ouput ripetuti ad nfs, determinando un maggior carico di lavoro per il client, che ritiene opportuno usare la ventola. Ma di certo, la sua cpu non compila.

E poi. Cosa era quall'accenno ad ssh?

----------

## fbcyborg

Vabbè.. lasciamo da parte ssh.. è meglio...

A questo punto mi viene spontaneo chiedere quale sia un metodo per verificare che effettivamente mentre sto compilando il kernel del portatile sia l'amd64 a farsi carico interamente del lavoro.

----------

## cloc3

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A questo punto mi viene spontaneo chiedere quale sia un metodo per verificare che effettivamente mentre sto compilando il kernel del portatile sia l'amd64 a farsi carico interamente del lavoro.

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ps aux|grep make 
> 
> 

 

----------

## fbcyborg

Ottimo!

Sull'amd64:

```
 # ps aux|grep make

root      7972  0.2  0.1   2544  1288 pts/1    S+   11:29   0:00 make linux

root      8277  0.0  0.0   2308   984 pts/1    S+   11:29   0:00 make -f scripts/Makefile.build obj=arch/um/kernel

```

sul duron 800:

```
# ps aux|grep make

root      8887  0.0  0.0   5256   792 pts/3    R+   11:30   0:00 grep make
```

Deduco che i miei dubbi siano assolutamente chiariti, adesso sono sicuro che è il mio amd64 a compilare il kernel per il portatile.

Grazie mille.   :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Deduco che i miei dubbi siano assolutamente chiariti, adesso sono sicuro che è il mio amd64 a compilare il kernel per il portatile.
> 
> 

 

Bene. Mi resta un dubbio sulla efficacia del compilare il kernel da remoto.

Prova a fare un confronto rispetto ad una normale compilazione in ssh con:

```

time make clean all modules_install>~/out.txt 2>&1

```

----------

## fbcyborg

Ok, appena ho tempo per questa cosa cercherò di farlo.

Comunque, tempo risparmiato o no, cerco sempre di non far compilare nulla al portatile...  :Very Happy:  tnx

----------

## maurs

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ok, appena ho tempo per questa cosa cercherò di farlo.
> 
> Comunque, tempo risparmiato o no, cerco sempre di non far compilare nulla al portatile...  tnx

 

Ti capisco. Se il portatile di mia sorella fa boom, io mi posso scordare di tenerci sopra gentoo!  :Smile: 

Tornando ai tuoi dubbi, la compilazione del kernel sembra più lenta e con più accessi al disco perché i file sorgenti (a differenza di quanto succede quando utilizzi il mio metodo con emerge) si trovano nel disco client. Cerco di spiegarti meglio. 

Per quanto riguarda il kernel, per compilare un file (e scusatemi i termini semplicistici), avverranno le seguenti operazioni:

1) PC 1 dove compili accede al PC vecchio per prelevare il sorgente.

2) PC 1 compila

3) PC 1 "manda" il file sul PC vecchio. 

Tutto questo si traduci in parecchi accesso al disco e alla rete.

Per l'emerge invece i file si trovano nel /usr/portage/distfiles del PC 1 e vengono scompattati nella ram. Quindi:

1) Li prende dalla RAM del PC1

2) Li compila il PC1

3) Li mette nella RAM sempre del PC1

4) E solo alla fine vanno al PC2

Nei miei esempi ho trascurato l'accessi ai file terzi (vedi parte ./configure) e simili.  :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho notato di recente che quando monto il portatile sul mio amd64 in nfs, se faccio 

```
ls /boot
```

non mi vengono elencati i files contenuti in quella directory. 

Al contrario le directory contenute in /boot si vedono. In particolare si vede la dir di grub e il link simbolico /boot.

Da cosa può dipendere?

La mia dir di /boot è su una partizione diversa come da manuale di gentoo.

----------

## eddy89

Ragazzi cascate proprio a fagiuolo!

Ho appena provato a far girare gentoo su un 486dx, 8 mb di ram! (usando uclibc)

Però tutte le installazioni e emersioni e compilazioni le ho fatte mettendo l'hd via usb sul mio amd64.. in chroot, anche perchè lo stesso emerge --info viene ucciso dall'oom-killer, che ho imparato a conoscere.

Ad ogni modo proverò presto questo metodo!  :Wink:   :Wink: 

Ma pensavo per /var/tmp, non conviene fare un mount --bind con il proprio /var/tmp, prima di chroot-tare? (o forse l'avete già detto?  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## eddy89

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:  Ho un problemino..

```
/etc/init.d/nfs: line 144:  3087 Killed                  $exportfs -r 1>&2

```

Non ho idea del xke venga ucciso, ma dmesg nn mi dice niente a riguardo.

E di conseguenza sul PC1:

```
mount -t nfs 192.168.31.86:/ hd

mount: RPC: Timed out
```

Come faccio?? C'è un modo x ridurre il numero di processi nfsd caricati? qualcuno ha idea del xke faccia così?

EDIT: Ok con un po di culo (se si può dire) è andato, ma nn so se riuscirò di nuovo...tra l'altro sul dmesg del pc1:

```
nfs: server 192.168.31.86 not responding, timed out

nfs: server 192.168.31.86 not responding, timed out

nfs: server 192.168.31.86 not responding, timed out

nfs: server 192.168.31.86 not responding, timed out

nfs: server 192.168.31.86 not responding, timed out

nfs: server 192.168.31.86 not responding, timed out

nfs: server 192.168.31.86 not responding, timed out

nfs: server 192.168.31.86 not responding, still trying

nfs: server 192.168.31.86 OK

```

Ad ogni caso: c'è un modo x esportare non solo il contenuto della partizione montata su /, ma anche ad esempio /boot? (che poi è la stessa domanda di fbcyborg)

----------

## cloc3

 *eddy89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: Ok con un po di culo 
> 
> 

 

Come, con un colpo di culo   :Question: 

Se risolvi un problema, è generalemente meglio dare una indicazione sulla soluzione.

1.Per controllare i parametri delle chiamate rpc, è possibile usare il file di configurazione /etc/conf.d/nfs

2.Per aggiungere nuove condivisioni si utilizza /etc/exports .

Vedi anche:

```

man exports

man nfs

man nfsd

```

La domanda di fbcyborg, però, era un po' diversa. Lui parlava di una cartella su un filesystem fisico diverso da quell del ramo genitore. In effetti, è necessario usare due linee indipendenti in /etc/exports e due mounting indipendenti sul client.

3.Il problema server not responding potrebbe anche dipendere da una connessione di rete non effiicente.

4.Per la domanda dell'altro post su come montare /var/tmp, abbiamo detto qualcosina in precedenza.

Probabilmente esistono soluzioni alternative, ma bada che la tecnica dell'howto è particolarmente attenta, perché consente di utilizzare la ram del PC locale per emerge. E i vantaggi sono indiscutibili.

----------

## eddy89

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *eddy89 wrote:*   
> 
> EDIT: Ok con un po di culo 
> 
>  
> ...

 

1) Sul sistema che uso, con 8 mega di ram, può succedere che a volte carichi e a volte no un programma..

2) E talmente lento che ci metterei parecchio a riprovare.

3) Non so cosa mi abbia dato successo ma ho provato ad eseguire manualmente 

```
exportfs -av ,

exportfs -rv

cat /proc/fs/nfs/exports ogni volta per controllare se aveva successo
```

 e soprattutto ho notato che è come andato a posto da solo senza dare comandi, ovvero dopo l'exportfs nn montava, poi riprovando dopo un po l'ha montato, forse doveva aspettare la generazione di dati random.. boh..

Cmq proverò a vedere quelle configurazioni e quei manuali.

----------

## maurs

Sopra (o sotto?) ogni aspettative!  :Laughing: 

Hai battuto anche me! Io al max ho provato a installare gentoo (con successo) su un pentium 200 e 32 mb di ram.

Ma quanto ci hai impiegato ad avviare il livecd su 486?   :Laughing: 

----------

## eddy89

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:  Ma figurati se ho avviato il live cd su un 486...

L'ho installato collegando l'hd all'usb del mio computer e chroottando ogni volta...

Cmq ora funziona nfs.. ho emerso kxdrive  e ho provato a usarlo come terminale   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Incredibile ke ci vada anche kde(lanciato sul mio con variabile DISPLAY=x.x.x.x:0 ).. anche se non si capisce niente a 640x480 con qualche colore.. hehe

----------

## maurs

Umh... un alternativa a cui nn avevo pensato. Ma aimè, piacciono le cose difficili (o semplicemente devo comprarmi un adattatore usb<-ide/sata!)   :Wink: 

----------

## eddy89

Già è veramente ottimo.. supporta sia gli hd piccoli che grandi.. è standard usb-storage solo che ogni tanto si intampa, ma dopo qualche sec si riprende da solo (una volta quando si fermava lo staccavo e ricominciavo da capo dovendo fare un fsck)...

Cmq.. continua a non funzionarmi nfs.. solito errore "mount: RPC: Timed out".. ma ho paura che il problema sia nel client:

infatti ho provato a far partire su una macchina virtuale (qemu) l'hd del 486 (sempre grazie alla famosa usb-ide) ma anche con 128 mega e una cpu decisamente migliore mi da lo stesso errore.. cosa devo controllare sul client?

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao, 

mi sta succedendo una cosa stranissima.

Sto effettuando un emerge -uDNav world

ecco cosa succede se lo faccio dal PC1 (veloce):

```
# emerge -uDNav world

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/2Q-2006

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

........................

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.04.1 [1.04] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdeaddons-3.5.3 [3.5.2-r1] USE="arts berkdb sdl xmms -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility% -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-wireless/wireless-tools-28 [28_pre14] USE="nls -multicall" 248 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.3 [3.5.2] USE="arts ssl wifi xmms -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility% -rdesktop -sametime -slp -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdeadmin-3.5.3 [3.5.2] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility% -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdewebdev-3.5.3 [3.5.2] USE="arts -debug -doc -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility% -tidy -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdegraphics-3.5.3 [3.5.2] USE="arts imlib opengl -debug -gphoto2 -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility% -openexr -pdf -povray -scanner -tetex -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdeedu-3.5.3 [3.5.2] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility% -kig-scripting -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdeutils-3.5.3 [3.5.2] USE="arts crypt xmms -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility% -snmp -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdetoys-3.5.3 [3.5.2] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility% -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kde-3.5.3 [3.5.2] USE="-accessibility" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-bin-2.0.2  USE="-gnome -java*" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/dhcpcd-2.0.5 [2.0.3] USE="-build -debug -static" 121 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmp4v2-1.4.1  4,678 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/faad2-2.0-r11  USE="xmms" 757 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/imlib2-1.2.1.009  USE="X gif jpeg mmx mp3 nls png zlib -bzip2* -doc -tiff*" 893 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20051216  USE="a52 aac encode imlib mmx ogg oss sdl threads truetype vorbis zlib -debug -doc -dts -ieee1394 -network -test -theora -v4l -xvid*" 1,679 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.2_pre20060328-r9 [1.1.2_pre20060328-r1] USE="X a52 aac alsa arts dvd esd fbcon ffmpeg ipv6 mad opengl oss sdl vorbis win32codecs xv -aalib -asf -debug -directfb -dts -dxr3 -flac -gnome -imagemagick -libcaca -mng* -modplug -samba* -speex -theora -v4l -vcd -vidix -xinerama -xvmc" VIDEO_CARDS="-i810 -nvidia -via" 7,844 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/xine-ui-0.99.4-r5  USE="X ncurses nls readline -aalib -curl* -libcaca -lirc -vdr -xinerama" 16 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/gecko-sdk-1.7.13  USE="crypt ipv6 ssl truetype xprint -debug -gnome -java* -ldap -mozcalendar -mozdevelop -moznocompose -moznoirc -moznomail -moznoxft -mozsvg -postgres -xinerama" 29,912 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-video/vlc-0.8.4a [0.8.2-r2] USE="X a52 aac alsa arts dvd esd fbcon ffmpeg mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nsplugin ogg opengl oss png sdl stream truetype vorbis win32codecs% xml xv -3dfx -aalib -avahi% -bidi -cdda -cddb% -corba -daap -debug -dts -dvb -flac -ggi -gnutls -hal% -httpd -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -matroska -mod -rtsp% -samba* -screen -shout% -skins% -speex -svg -svga* -theora -v4l -vcd -vlm -wxwindows -xinerama% -xosd" 7,030 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/nspr-4.6.2 [4.6.1-r2] USE="ipv6" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/nss-3.11.1-r1 [3.11-r1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.5.0.4 [1.5.0.3] USE="ipv6 xprint -debug -gnome -java* -mozdevelop -xinerama" 34,549 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0.20060415  USE="3dnow 3dnowext X aac alsa arts dv dvd dvdread encode esd fbcon gif gtk ipv6 jpeg mad mmx nvidia opengl oss png sdl truetype vorbis win32codecs xmms xv -3dfx -aalib -bidi -bindist -bl -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dts -dvb -edl -ggi -i8x0 -jack -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -matroska -matrox -mmxext -musepack -nas -openal -real -rtc -samba* -speex% -sse -sse2 -svga* -tga -theora -unicode -v4l -v4l2 -x264 -xanim -xinerama -xvid* -xvmc" 7,479 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-arch/dpkg-1.10.28  USE="zlib -bzip2*" 2,173 kB

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.12.2  USE="ipv6 ssl -debug -doc -gnutls -hal -howl -samba*" 1,521 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/enchant-1.2.5 [1.1.6] 519 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-394 [385_p4-r2] USE="-unicode" 480 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-mobilephone/kmobiletools-0.4.3.3 [0.4.3.1] USE="arts -debug -xinerama" 782 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/unrar-3.6.2 [3.4.3] 121 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.8-r2 [2.6.8] USE="ipv6 -acl -build -static -xinetd" 754 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-2.6.16.19  USE="-build -doc -symlink" 49 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-firewall/iptables-1.3.5-r1 [1.3.4] USE="extensions ipv6 -static" 92 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.2 [0.2.1] 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 101,709 kB

```

ecco invece cosa accade se lo faccio direttamente dal portatile PC2 (lento):

```
# emerge -uDNav world

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/2Q-2006

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

................

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] >=sys-apps/shadow-4.0.14-r2 (is blocking sys-apps/pam-login-4.0.14)

[ebuild     UD] sys-libs/ncurses-5.4-r6 [5.5-r2] USE="gpm -bootstrap -build -debug -doc -minimal -nocxx -unicode" 2,103 kB

[ebuild     UD] sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1 [2.16.1-r2] USE="nls -multislot -multitarget -test -vanilla" 12,392 kB

[ebuild     UD] sys-devel/gcc-3.4.5-r1 [3.4.6-r1] USE="fortran gtk nls -bootstrap -boundschecking -build -doc -gcj -hardened -ip28 -multislot -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -vanilla" 27,751 kB

[ebuild     UD] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r1 [5.8.8-r2] USE="berkdb gdbm ithreads -build -debug -doc -perlsuid" 9,886 kB

[ebuild     UD] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.03 [1.04] 4 kB

[ebuild     UD] app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.11-r1 [0.1.13] USE="-caps" 51 kB

[ebuild     UD] sys-apps/portage-2.0.54-r2 [2.1] USE="-build -doc" 235 kB

*** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,

    then resume the merge.

[ebuild     UD] sys-apps/man-pages-2.31 [2.32] USE="nls" 1,745 kB

[ebuild     UD] sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r8 [4.1-r9] USE="pam -debug" 57 kB

[ebuild     UD] x11-terms/xterm-207 [212-r3] USE="toolbar truetype -Xaw3d -doc -unicode" 727 kB

[ebuild     UD] media-libs/jpeg-6b-r5 [6b-r7] 598 kB

[ebuild     UD] media-libs/tiff-3.7.4 [3.8.2] USE="jpeg zlib -nocxx" 1,252 kB

[ebuild     UD] app-text/poppler-0.5.1-r1 [0.5.3] USE="jpeg" 972 kB

[ebuild     UD] dev-libs/glib-2.10.2 [2.10.3] USE="-debug -doc -hardened" 0 kB

[ebuild     UD] kde-base/arts-3.5.2 [3.5.3-r1] USE="alsa arts% esd mp3 vorbis -artswrappersuid -debug -jack -kdeenablefinal -nas -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     UD] x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.17 [2.8.18] USE="X jpeg -debug -doc -tiff -xinerama" 11,973 kB

[ebuild     UD] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.2-r5 [3.5.3-r1] USE="alsa arts cups spell ssl -acl -debug -doc -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kerberos -legacyssl -openexr -tiff -xinerama -zeroconf" 15,085 kB

[ebuild     UD] app-antivirus/klamav-0.35.1 [0.37] USE="arts -debug -xinerama" 1,581 kB

[ebuild     UD] dev-lang/perl-5.8.7-r3 [5.8.8-r2] USE="berkdb gdbm ithreads -build -debug -doc -minimal% -perlsuid" 9,608 kB

[ebuild     UD] virtual/perl-Test-Harness-2.48 [2.56] 0 kB

[ebuild     UD] virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-3.05 [3.07] 0 kB

[ebuild     UD] kde-base/kdebase-3.5.2-r1 [3.5.3] USE="arts cups opengl pam ssl -debug -hal -ieee1394 -java -kdeenablefinal -ldap -lm_sensors -logitech-mouse -openexr -samba -xcomposite -xinerama -xscreensaver -zeroconf" 23,047 kB

[ebuild     UD] app-mobilephone/gnokii-0.6.10 [0.6.12] USE="X bluetooth nls -irda -mysql -postgres -sms" 1,871 kB

[ebuild     UD] app-crypt/gpgme-1.0.2 [1.1.2-r1] 814 kB

[ebuild     UD] kde-base/kdepim-3.5.2-r2 [3.5.3] USE="arts crypt -debug -gnokii -kdeenablefinal -pda -xinerama" 12,585 kB

[ebuild     UD] kde-base/kdegames-3.5.2 [3.5.3] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama" 10,473 kB

[ebuild     UD] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.2-r2 [3.5.3] USE="alsa arts encode gstreamer mp3 vorbis -audiofile -debug -flac -kdeenablefinal -musicbrainz -theora -xine -xinerama" 6,125 kB

[ebuild     UD] kde-base/kdeartwork-3.5.2 [3.5.3] USE="arts opengl -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama -xscreensaver" 16,231 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-wireless/wireless-tools-28 [28_pre14] USE="nls -multicall" 248 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-bin-2.0.2  USE="-gnome -java*" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/faad2-2.0-r3  USE="xmms" 748 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/imlib2-1.2.1.009  USE="X gif jpeg mmx mp3 nls png zlib -bzip2* -doc -tiff*" 893 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20051216  USE="a52 aac encode imlib mmx ogg oss sdl threads truetype vorbis zlib -debug -doc -dts -ieee1394 -network -test -theora -v4l -xvid*" 1,679 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.2_pre20060328-r1  USE="X a52 aac alsa arts dvd esd fbcon ffmpeg ipv6 mad nls opengl oss sdl vorbis win32codecs xv -aalib -asf -debug -directfb -dts -dxr3 -flac -gnome -imagemagick -libcaca -mng* -modplug -samba* -speex -theora -v4l -vcd -vidix -xinerama -xvmc" VIDEO_CARDS="-i810 -nvidia -via" 7,821 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/xine-ui-0.99.4-r5  USE="X ncurses nls readline -aalib -curl* -libcaca -lirc -vdr -xinerama" 2,501 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/gecko-sdk-1.7.13  USE="crypt ipv6 ssl truetype xprint -debug -gnome -java* -ldap -mozcalendar -mozdevelop -moznocompose -moznoirc -moznomail -moznoxft -mozsvg -postgres -xinerama" 29,912 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-video/vlc-0.8.4a [0.8.2-r2] USE="X a52 aac alsa arts dvd esd fbcon ffmpeg mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nsplugin ogg opengl oss png sdl stream truetype vorbis win32codecs% xml xv -3dfx -aalib -avahi% -bidi -cdda -cddb% -corba -daap -debug -dts -dvb -flac -ggi -gnutls -hal% -httpd -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -matroska -mod -rtsp% -samba* -screen -shout% -skins% -speex -svg -svga* -theora -v4l -vcd -vlm -wxwindows -xinerama% -xosd" 7,030 kB

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.5.0.3  USE="ipv6 xprint -debug -gnome -java* -mozdevelop -xinerama" 34,452 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0.20060415  USE="3dnow 3dnowext X aac alsa arts dv dvd dvdread encode esd fbcon gif gtk ipv6 jpeg mad mmx nvidia opengl oss png sdl truetype vorbis win32codecs xmms xv -3dfx -aalib -bidi -bindist -bl -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dts -dvb -edl -ggi -i8x0 -jack -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -matroska -matrox -mmxext -musepack -nas -openal -real -rtc -samba* -speex% -sse -sse2 -svga* -tga -theora -unicode -v4l -v4l2 -x264 -xanim -xinerama -xvid* -xvmc" 7,479 kB

[ebuild     UD] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.14-r1 [4.0.15-r2] USE="nls pam -nousuid -skey" 1,217 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/pam-login-4.0.14  USE="nls -livecd -skey" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-arch/dpkg-1.10.28  USE="zlib -bzip2*" 2,173 kB

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.12.2  USE="ipv6 ssl -debug -doc -gnutls -hal -howl -samba*" 1,521 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-394 [385_p4-r2] USE="-unicode" 480 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.8-r2 [2.6.8] USE="ipv6 -acl -build -static -xinetd" 754 kB

Total size of downloads: 266,093 kB

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        at the same time on the same system.

```

Notate nulla di strano??? Sono diversi i due aggiornamenti previsti, PERCHE'???

Basta guardare la dimensione dei files da scaricare nei due casi..

----------

## maurs

La differenza sembra essere nelle USE FLAGS. Sembra che, dopo aver chrootato, le USEFLAGS non siano state aggiornate. Provato a fare un env-update post il chroot? Fammi sapere  :Wink: 

Altra prova che puoi fare è fare emerge -uDav world (escludendo la flags --newuse).

Infine potresti fare un emerge --info in entrambi "i modi".  :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Dunque, di solito il comando env-update lo fa in automatico. Nello script l'ultima riga dopo il montaggio in nfs è:

```
linux32 chroot /mnt/nfs/ /bin/bash -c 'env-update && source /etc/profile &&  exec /bin/bash'
```

Però ho voluto comunque rifare env-update dopo l'esecuzione dello script... Ed in effetti qualcosa è cambiato...

Ora, mi scuso per il lungo post, ma come vedete, se faccio emerge -uDNpv world dal PC1 (veloce) tramite NFS noterete che intanto la dimensione del download è aumentata rispetto ai 100 MB circa che si leggono nel mio precedente post, ed inoltre appare anche una scritta: "Performing Global Updates: ............." in cima alla lista dei pacchetti. 

Ecco il risultato:

Via NFS:

```
# emerge -uDNpv world

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/2Q-2006

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

..........................

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.04.1 [1.04] 5 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.19 [2.8.18] USE="X jpeg -debug -doc -tiff -xinerama" 12,015 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.3-r2 [3.5.3-r1] USE="alsa arts cups spell ssl -acl -debug -doc -fam -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos -legacyssl -openexr -tiff -xinerama -zeroconf" 15,081 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdebase-3.5.3-r1 [3.5.3] USE="arts cups opengl pam ssl -debug -hal -ieee1394 -java -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -ldap -lm_sensors -logitech-mouse -openexr -samba -xcomposite -xinerama -xscreensaver -zeroconf" 23,087 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.3-r1 [3.5.3] USE="alsa arts encode gstreamer mp3 vorbis -akode -audiofile -debug -flac -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -musicbrainz -theora -xine -xinerama" 6,131 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdeaddons-3.5.3 [3.5.2-r1] USE="arts berkdb sdl xmms -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility% -xinerama" 1,607 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-wireless/wireless-tools-28 [28_pre14] USE="nls -multicall" 248 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.3-r1 [3.5.2] USE="arts ssl wifi xmms -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility% -rdesktop -sametime -slp -xinerama" 7,351 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdeadmin-3.5.3 [3.5.2] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility% -xinerama" 2,064 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdewebdev-3.5.3 [3.5.2] USE="arts -debug -doc -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility% -tidy -xinerama" 5,872 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdegraphics-3.5.3 [3.5.2] USE="arts imlib opengl -debug -gphoto2 -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility% -openexr -pdf -povray -scanner -tetex -xinerama" 7,135 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdeedu-3.5.3 [3.5.2] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility% -kig-scripting -xinerama" 29,162 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdeutils-3.5.3 [3.5.2] USE="arts crypt xmms -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility% -snmp -xinerama" 2,910 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdetoys-3.5.3 [3.5.2] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility% -xinerama" 3,094 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kde-3.5.3 [3.5.2] USE="-accessibility" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-bin-2.0.2  USE="-gnome -java*" 119,617 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/dhcpcd-2.0.5 [2.0.3] USE="-build -debug -static" 121 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmp4v2-1.4.1  4,678 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/faad2-2.0-r11  USE="xmms" 757 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/imlib2-1.2.1.009  USE="X gif jpeg mmx mp3 nls png zlib -bzip2* -doc -tiff*" 893 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20051216  USE="a52 aac encode imlib mmx ogg oss sdl threads truetype vorbis zlib -debug -doc -dts -ieee1394 -network -test -theora -v4l -xvid*" 1,679 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.2_pre20060328-r9 [1.1.2_pre20060328-r1] USE="X a52 aac alsa arts dvd esd fbcon ffmpeg ipv6 mad opengl oss sdl vorbis win32codecs xv -aalib -asf -debug -directfb -dts -dxr3 -flac -gnome -imagemagick -libcaca -mng* -modplug -samba* -speex -theora -v4l -vcd -vidix -xinerama -xvmc" VIDEO_CARDS="-i810 -nvidia -via" 7,844 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/xine-ui-0.99.4-r5  USE="X ncurses nls readline -aalib -curl* -libcaca -lirc -vdr -xinerama" 2,501 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/gecko-sdk-1.7.13  USE="crypt ipv6 ssl truetype xprint -debug -gnome -java* -ldap -mozcalendar -mozdevelop -moznocompose -moznoirc -moznomail -moznoxft -mozsvg -postgres -xinerama" 29,912 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-video/vlc-0.8.4a [0.8.2-r2] USE="X a52 aac alsa arts dvd esd fbcon ffmpeg mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nsplugin ogg opengl oss png sdl stream truetype vorbis win32codecs% xml xv -3dfx -aalib -avahi% -bidi -cdda -cddb% -corba -daap -debug -dts -dvb -flac -ggi -gnutls -hal% -httpd -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -matroska -mod -rtsp% -samba* -screen -shout% -skins% -speex -svg -svga* -theora -v4l -vcd -vlm -wxwindows -xinerama% -xosd" 7,030 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/nspr-4.6.2 [4.6.1-r2] USE="ipv6" 1,271 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/nss-3.11.1-r1 [3.11-r1] 3,564 kB

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.5.0.4 [1.5.0.3] USE="ipv6 xprint -debug -gnome -java* -mozdevelop -xinerama" 34,549 kB

[ebuild     UD] media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre8 [1.0.20060415] USE="3dnow 3dnowext X aac alsa arts dv dvd dvdread encode esd fbcon gif gtk ipv6 jpeg mad mmx nls% nvidia opengl oss png sdl truetype vorbis win32codecs xmms xv -3dfx -aalib -bidi -bindist -bl -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dts -dvb -ggi -i8x0 -jack -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -matrox -mmxext -musepack -nas -openal -real -rtc -samba* -speex% -sse -sse2 -svga* -tga -theora -unicode -v4l -v4l2 -x264 -xanim -xinerama -xvid* -xvmc" 8,882 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-arch/dpkg-1.10.28  USE="zlib -bzip2*" 2,173 kB

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.12.2  USE="ipv6 ssl -debug -doc -gnutls -hal -howl -samba*" 1,521 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/enchant-1.2.5 [1.1.6] 519 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-394 [385_p4-r2] USE="-unicode" 480 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-mobilephone/kmobiletools-0.4.3.3 [0.4.3.1] USE="arts -debug -xinerama" 782 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/unrar-3.6.2 [3.4.3] 121 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.8-r2 [2.6.8] USE="ipv6 -acl -build -static -xinetd" 754 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-2.6.16.19  USE="-build -doc -symlink" 39,937 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-firewall/iptables-1.3.5-r1 [1.3.4] USE="extensions ipv6 -static" 279 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.2 [0.2.1] 84 kB

Total size of downloads: 385,730 kB

```

Via SSH (o direttamente sul PC2):

```
# emerge -uDNpv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] >=sys-apps/shadow-4.0.14-r2 (is blocking sys-apps/pam-login-4.0.14)

[ebuild     UD] sys-libs/ncurses-5.4-r6 [5.5-r2] USE="gpm -bootstrap -build -debug -doc -minimal -nocxx -unicode" 2,103 kB

[ebuild     UD] sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1 [2.16.1-r2] USE="nls -multislot -multitarget -test -vanilla" 12,392 kB

[ebuild     UD] sys-devel/gcc-3.4.5-r1 [3.4.6-r1] USE="fortran gtk nls -bootstrap -boundschecking -build -doc -gcj -hardened -ip28 -multislot -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -vanilla" 27,751 kB

[ebuild     UD] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r1 [5.8.8-r2] USE="berkdb gdbm ithreads -build -debug -doc -perlsuid" 9,886 kB

[ebuild     UD] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.03 [1.04] 4 kB

[ebuild     UD] app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.11-r1 [0.1.13] USE="-caps" 51 kB

[ebuild     UD] sys-apps/portage-2.0.54-r2 [2.1] USE="-build -doc" 235 kB

*** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,

    then resume the merge.

[ebuild     UD] sys-apps/man-pages-2.31 [2.32] USE="nls" 1,745 kB

[ebuild     UD] sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r8 [4.1-r9] USE="pam -debug" 57 kB

[ebuild     UD] x11-terms/xterm-207 [212-r3] USE="toolbar truetype -Xaw3d -doc -unicode" 727 kB

[ebuild     UD] media-libs/jpeg-6b-r5 [6b-r7] 598 kB

[ebuild     UD] media-libs/tiff-3.7.4 [3.8.2] USE="jpeg zlib -nocxx" 1,252 kB

[ebuild     UD] app-text/poppler-0.5.1-r1 [0.5.3] USE="jpeg" 972 kB

[ebuild     UD] dev-libs/glib-2.10.2 [2.10.3] USE="-debug -doc -hardened" 0 kB

[ebuild     UD] kde-base/arts-3.5.2 [3.5.3-r1] USE="alsa arts% esd mp3 vorbis -artswrappersuid -debug -jack -kdeenablefinal -nas -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     UD] x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.17 [2.8.18] USE="X jpeg -debug -doc -tiff -xinerama" 11,973 kB

[ebuild     UD] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.2-r5 [3.5.3-r1] USE="alsa arts cups spell ssl -acl -debug -doc -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kerberos -legacyssl -openexr -tiff -xinerama -zeroconf" 15,085 kB

[ebuild     UD] app-antivirus/klamav-0.35.1 [0.37] USE="arts -debug -xinerama" 1,581 kB

[ebuild     UD] dev-lang/perl-5.8.7-r3 [5.8.8-r2] USE="berkdb gdbm ithreads -build -debug -doc -minimal% -perlsuid" 9,608 kB

[ebuild     UD] virtual/perl-Test-Harness-2.48 [2.56] 0 kB

[ebuild     UD] virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-3.05 [3.07] 0 kB

[ebuild     UD] kde-base/kdebase-3.5.2-r1 [3.5.3] USE="arts cups opengl pam ssl -debug -hal -ieee1394 -java -kdeenablefinal -ldap -lm_sensors -logitech-mouse -openexr -samba -xcomposite -xinerama -xscreensaver -zeroconf" 23,047 kB

[ebuild     UD] app-mobilephone/gnokii-0.6.10 [0.6.12] USE="X bluetooth nls -irda -mysql -postgres -sms" 1,871 kB

[ebuild     UD] app-crypt/gpgme-1.0.2 [1.1.2-r1] 814 kB

[ebuild     UD] kde-base/kdepim-3.5.2-r2 [3.5.3] USE="arts crypt -debug -gnokii -kdeenablefinal -pda -xinerama" 12,585 kB

[ebuild     UD] kde-base/kdegames-3.5.2 [3.5.3] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama" 10,473 kB

[ebuild     UD] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.2-r2 [3.5.3] USE="alsa arts encode gstreamer mp3 vorbis -audiofile -debug -flac -kdeenablefinal -musicbrainz -theora -xine -xinerama" 6,125 kB

[ebuild     UD] kde-base/kdeartwork-3.5.2 [3.5.3] USE="arts opengl -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama -xscreensaver" 16,231 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-wireless/wireless-tools-28 [28_pre14] USE="nls -multicall" 248 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-bin-2.0.2  USE="-gnome -java*" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/faad2-2.0-r3  USE="xmms" 748 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/imlib2-1.2.1.009  USE="X gif jpeg mmx mp3 nls png zlib -bzip2* -doc -tiff*" 893 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20051216  USE="a52 aac encode imlib mmx ogg oss sdl threads truetype vorbis zlib -debug -doc -dts -ieee1394 -network -test -theora -v4l -xvid*" 1,679 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.2_pre20060328-r1  USE="X a52 aac alsa arts dvd esd fbcon ffmpeg ipv6 mad nls opengl oss sdl vorbis win32codecs xv -aalib -asf -debug -directfb -dts -dxr3 -flac -gnome -imagemagick -libcaca -mng* -modplug -samba* -speex -theora -v4l -vcd -vidix -xinerama -xvmc" VIDEO_CARDS="-i810 -nvidia -via" 7,821 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/xine-ui-0.99.4-r5  USE="X ncurses nls readline -aalib -curl* -libcaca -lirc -vdr -xinerama" 2,501 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/gecko-sdk-1.7.13  USE="crypt ipv6 ssl truetype xprint -debug -gnome -java* -ldap -mozcalendar -mozdevelop -moznocompose -moznoirc -moznomail -moznoxft -mozsvg -postgres -xinerama" 29,912 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-video/vlc-0.8.4a [0.8.2-r2] USE="X a52 aac alsa arts dvd esd fbcon ffmpeg mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nsplugin ogg opengl oss png sdl stream truetype vorbis win32codecs% xml xv -3dfx -aalib -avahi% -bidi -cdda -cddb% -corba -daap -debug -dts -dvb -flac -ggi -gnutls -hal% -httpd -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -matroska -mod -rtsp% -samba* -screen -shout% -skins% -speex -svg -svga* -theora -v4l -vcd -vlm -wxwindows -xinerama% -xosd" 7,030 kB

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.5.0.3  USE="ipv6 xprint -debug -gnome -java* -mozdevelop -xinerama" 34,452 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0.20060415  USE="3dnow 3dnowext X aac alsa arts dv dvd dvdread encode esd fbcon gif gtk ipv6 jpeg mad mmx nvidia opengl oss png sdl truetype vorbis win32codecs xmms xv -3dfx -aalib -bidi -bindist -bl -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dts -dvb -edl -ggi -i8x0 -jack -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -matroska -matrox -mmxext -musepack -nas -openal -real -rtc -samba* -speex% -sse -sse2 -svga* -tga -theora -unicode -v4l -v4l2 -x264 -xanim -xinerama -xvid* -xvmc" 7,479 kB

[ebuild     UD] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.14-r1 [4.0.15-r2] USE="nls pam -nousuid -skey" 1,217 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/pam-login-4.0.14  USE="nls -livecd -skey" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-arch/dpkg-1.10.28  USE="zlib -bzip2*" 2,173 kB

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.12.2  USE="ipv6 ssl -debug -doc -gnutls -hal -howl -samba*" 1,521 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-394 [385_p4-r2] USE="-unicode" 480 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.8-r2 [2.6.8] USE="ipv6 -acl -build -static -xinetd" 754 kB

Total size of downloads: 266,093 kB

```

Addirittura nel secondo caso abbiamo un pacchetto bloccato e portage che non sembra aggiornato!!!

Ebbene... facendo invece emerge -uDpv world per quanto riguarda il messaggio "Performing Global Updates ....." appare solo via SSH o direttamente sul PC2 (lento) (il contrario di prima), adesso sono cambiate ancora le dimensioni totali del download, ed ecco i risultati:

VIA NFS dal PC1:

```
# emerge -uDpv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.04.1 [1.04] 5 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.19 [2.8.18] USE="X jpeg -debug -doc -tiff -xinerama" 12,015 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.3-r2 [3.5.3-r1] USE="alsa arts cups spell ssl -acl -debug -doc -fam -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos -legacyssl -openexr -tiff -xinerama -zeroconf" 15,081 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdebase-3.5.3-r1 [3.5.3] USE="arts cups opengl pam ssl -debug -hal -ieee1394 -java -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -ldap -lm_sensors -logitech-mouse -openexr -samba -xcomposite -xinerama -xscreensaver -zeroconf" 23,087 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.3-r1 [3.5.3] USE="alsa arts encode gstreamer mp3 vorbis -akode -audiofile -debug -flac -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -musicbrainz -theora -xine -xinerama" 6,131 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdeaddons-3.5.3 [3.5.2-r1] USE="arts berkdb sdl xmms -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility% -xinerama" 1,607 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-wireless/wireless-tools-28 [28_pre14] USE="nls -multicall" 248 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.3-r1 [3.5.2] USE="arts ssl wifi xmms -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility% -rdesktop -sametime -slp -xinerama" 7,351 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdeadmin-3.5.3 [3.5.2] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility% -xinerama" 2,064 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdewebdev-3.5.3 [3.5.2] USE="arts -debug -doc -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility% -tidy -xinerama" 5,872 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdegraphics-3.5.3 [3.5.2] USE="arts imlib opengl -debug -gphoto2 -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility% -openexr -pdf -povray -scanner -tetex -xinerama" 7,135 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdeedu-3.5.3 [3.5.2] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility% -kig-scripting -xinerama" 29,162 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdeutils-3.5.3 [3.5.2] USE="arts crypt xmms -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility% -snmp -xinerama" 2,910 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdetoys-3.5.3 [3.5.2] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility% -xinerama" 3,094 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kde-3.5.3 [3.5.2] USE="-accessibility" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/dhcpcd-2.0.5 [2.0.3] USE="-build -debug -static" 121 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmp4v2-1.4.1  4,678 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/faad2-2.0-r11  USE="xmms" 757 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.2_pre20060328-r9 [1.1.2_pre20060328-r1] USE="X a52 aac alsa arts dvd esd fbcon ffmpeg ipv6 mad opengl oss sdl vorbis win32codecs xv -aalib -asf -debug -directfb -dts -dxr3 -flac -gnome -imagemagick -libcaca -mng* -modplug -samba* -speex -theora -v4l -vcd -vidix -xinerama -xvmc" VIDEO_CARDS="-i810 -nvidia -via" 7,844 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-video/vlc-0.8.4a [0.8.2-r2] USE="X a52 aac alsa arts dvd esd fbcon ffmpeg mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nsplugin ogg opengl oss png sdl stream truetype vorbis win32codecs% xml xv -3dfx -aalib -avahi% -bidi -cdda -cddb% -corba -daap -debug -dts -dvb -flac -ggi -gnutls -hal% -httpd -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -matroska -mod -rtsp% -samba* -screen -shout% -skins% -speex -svg -svga* -theora -v4l -vcd -vlm -wxwindows -xinerama% -xosd" 7,030 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/nspr-4.6.2 [4.6.1-r2] USE="ipv6" 1,271 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/nss-3.11.1-r1 [3.11-r1] 3,564 kB

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.5.0.4 [1.5.0.3] USE="ipv6 xprint -debug -gnome -java* -mozdevelop -xinerama" 34,549 kB

[ebuild     UD] media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre8 [1.0.20060415] USE="3dnow 3dnowext X aac alsa arts dv dvd dvdread encode esd fbcon gif gtk ipv6 jpeg mad mmx nls% nvidia opengl oss png sdl truetype vorbis win32codecs xmms xv -3dfx -aalib -bidi -bindist -bl -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dts -dvb -ggi -i8x0 -jack -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -matrox -mmxext -musepack -nas -openal -real -rtc -samba* -speex% -sse -sse2 -svga* -tga -theora -unicode -v4l -v4l2 -x264 -xanim -xinerama -xvid* -xvmc" 8,882 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/enchant-1.2.5 [1.1.6] 519 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-394 [385_p4-r2] USE="-unicode" 480 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-mobilephone/kmobiletools-0.4.3.3 [0.4.3.1] USE="arts -debug -xinerama" 782 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/unrar-3.6.2 [3.4.3] 121 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.8-r2 [2.6.8] USE="ipv6 -acl -build -static -xinetd" 754 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-2.6.16.19  USE="-build -doc -symlink" 39,937 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-firewall/iptables-1.3.5-r1 [1.3.4] USE="extensions ipv6 -static" 279 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.2 [0.2.1] 84 kB

Total size of downloads: 227,428 kB

```

VIA SSH (o direttamente dal PC2):

```
# emerge -uDpv world

Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/2Q-2006

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move' S='binary SLOT move' p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

................

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] >=sys-apps/shadow-4.0.14-r2 (is blocking sys-apps/pam-login-4.0.14)

[ebuild     UD] sys-libs/ncurses-5.4-r6 [5.5-r2] USE="gpm -bootstrap -build -debug -doc -minimal -nocxx -unicode" 2,103 kB

[ebuild     UD] sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1 [2.16.1-r2] USE="nls -multislot -multitarget -test -vanilla" 12,392 kB

[ebuild     UD] sys-devel/gcc-3.4.5-r1 [3.4.6-r1] USE="fortran gtk nls -bootstrap -boundschecking -build -doc -gcj -hardened -ip28 -multislot -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -vanilla" 27,751 kB

[ebuild     UD] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r1 [5.8.8-r2] USE="berkdb gdbm ithreads -build -debug -doc -perlsuid" 9,886 kB

[ebuild     UD] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.03 [1.04] 4 kB

[ebuild     UD] app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.11-r1 [0.1.13] USE="-caps" 51 kB

[ebuild     UD] sys-apps/portage-2.0.54-r2 [2.1] USE="-build -doc" 235 kB

*** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,

    then resume the merge.

[ebuild     UD] sys-apps/man-pages-2.31 [2.32] USE="nls" 1,745 kB

[ebuild     UD] sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r8 [4.1-r9] USE="pam -debug" 57 kB

[ebuild     UD] x11-terms/xterm-207 [212-r3] USE="toolbar truetype -Xaw3d -doc -unicode" 727 kB

[ebuild     UD] media-libs/jpeg-6b-r5 [6b-r7] 598 kB

[ebuild     UD] media-libs/tiff-3.7.4 [3.8.2] USE="jpeg zlib -nocxx" 1,252 kB

[ebuild     UD] app-text/poppler-0.5.1-r1 [0.5.3] USE="jpeg" 972 kB

[ebuild     UD] dev-libs/glib-2.10.2 [2.10.3] USE="-debug -doc -hardened" 0 kB

[ebuild     UD] kde-base/arts-3.5.2 [3.5.3-r1] USE="alsa arts% esd mp3 vorbis -artswrappersuid -debug -jack -kdeenablefinal -nas -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     UD] x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.17 [2.8.18] USE="X jpeg -debug -doc -tiff -xinerama" 11,973 kB

[ebuild     UD] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.2-r5 [3.5.3-r1] USE="alsa arts cups spell ssl -acl -debug -doc -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kerberos -legacyssl -openexr -tiff -xinerama -zeroconf" 15,085 kB

[ebuild     UD] app-antivirus/klamav-0.35.1 [0.37] USE="arts -debug -xinerama" 1,581 kB

[ebuild     UD] dev-lang/perl-5.8.7-r3 [5.8.8-r2] USE="berkdb gdbm ithreads -build -debug -doc -minimal% -perlsuid" 9,608 kB

[ebuild     UD] virtual/perl-Test-Harness-2.48 [2.56] 0 kB

[ebuild     UD] virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-3.05 [3.07] 0 kB

[ebuild     UD] kde-base/kdebase-3.5.2-r1 [3.5.3] USE="arts cups opengl pam ssl -debug -hal -ieee1394 -java -kdeenablefinal -ldap -lm_sensors -logitech-mouse -openexr -samba -xcomposite -xinerama -xscreensaver -zeroconf" 23,047 kB

[ebuild     UD] app-mobilephone/gnokii-0.6.10 [0.6.12] USE="X bluetooth nls -irda -mysql -postgres -sms" 1,871 kB

[ebuild     UD] app-crypt/gpgme-1.0.2 [1.1.2-r1] 814 kB

[ebuild     UD] kde-base/kdepim-3.5.2-r2 [3.5.3] USE="arts crypt -debug -gnokii -kdeenablefinal -pda -xinerama" 12,585 kB

[ebuild     UD] kde-base/kdegames-3.5.2 [3.5.3] USE="arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama" 10,473 kB

[ebuild     UD] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.2-r2 [3.5.3] USE="alsa arts encode gstreamer mp3 vorbis -audiofile -debug -flac -kdeenablefinal -musicbrainz -theora -xine -xinerama" 6,125 kB

[ebuild     UD] kde-base/kdeartwork-3.5.2 [3.5.3] USE="arts opengl -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama -xscreensaver" 16,231 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-wireless/wireless-tools-28 [28_pre14] USE="nls -multicall" 248 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/faad2-2.0-r3  USE="xmms" 748 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-video/vlc-0.8.4a [0.8.2-r2] USE="X a52 aac alsa arts dvd esd fbcon ffmpeg mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nsplugin ogg opengl oss png sdl stream truetype vorbis win32codecs% xml xv -3dfx -aalib -avahi% -bidi -cdda -cddb% -corba -daap -debug -dts -dvb -flac -ggi -gnutls -hal% -httpd -joystick -libcaca -lirc -live -matroska -mod -rtsp% -samba* -screen -shout% -skins% -speex -svg -svga* -theora -v4l -vcd -vlm -wxwindows -xinerama% -xosd" 7,030 kB

[ebuild     UD] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.14-r1 [4.0.15-r2] USE="nls pam -nousuid -skey" 1,217 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/pam-login-4.0.14  USE="nls -livecd -skey" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-394 [385_p4-r2] USE="-unicode" 480 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.8-r2 [2.6.8] USE="ipv6 -acl -build -static -xinetd" 754 kB

Total size of downloads: 177,656 kB

```

Ed ecco in fine l' emerge --info nei due casi (cerco di evidenziare le differenze):

 *VIA NFS wrote:*   

> Portage 2.1 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.3.6-r3, 
> 
> 2.6.16-gentoo-r9-skas3-v9-pre9 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

 *SUL PC 2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.1 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.3.6-r3, 
> 
> 2.6.16-gentoo-r9-skas3-v9-pre9 i686)
> ...

 

----------

## maurs

Umh, forse ci sono (e dico forse):

prova ad omettere  

mount --bind /usr/portage/ /mnt/nfs/usr/portage/ e confronta ancora i risultati.

Naturalmente prima effettua sul portatile un emerge --sync.

----------

## fbcyborg

OOOh!!!

 :Very Happy: 

Grandissimo Maurs!!!

Finalmente adesso vedo gli stessi risultati da entrambe le postazioni...

Quindi posso definitivamente eliminare quella riga dallo script, in quanto inutile e dannosa????

Grazie mille   :Wink: 

----------

## maurs

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> OOOh!!!
> 
> Grandissimo Maurs!!!
> 
> Finalmente adesso vedo gli stessi risultati da entrambe le postazioni...
> ...

 

E no. Non scambiamo lucciole per lanterne. Prima di tutto, eliminando questa riga, si rallenta un pochino tutto il procedimento (solo poco, è vero, praticamente si aggiunge qualche passaggio in più di rete). Ma credo che il problema sia solo quando si fa il chroot da sistemi a 64 bit. 

Non credo (e sfortunatamente non ho modo di provare ora) che il problemi sussiste per i sistemi a 32 bit con lo stesso profile! Aggiungerò una nota al più presto, ovvero quando potrò testare con calma. Se qualcuno ha la possibilità di fare un pò di prove, pls, comunicatemelo.

----------

## corpy

Scusate la domanda, ma volendo è possibile applicare questo procedimento per utilizzare il mio pc x86(_64) per compilare la gentoo su un portatile ppc32?

Che trucchetto potrei usare?

----------

## maurs

 *corpy wrote:*   

> Scusate la domanda, ma volendo è possibile applicare questo procedimento per utilizzare il mio pc x86(_64) per compilare la gentoo su un portatile ppc32?
> 
> Che trucchetto potrei usare?

 

Mi sa che l'unica cosa che ti conviene usare, nel tuo caso, è distcc. Il mio metodo ti creerebbe solo problemi e risulterebbe molto complicato da applicare (se non impossibile)  :Wink: 

Ricordati che oltre a dover installare su entrambe le macchine distcc, devi installare sulla tua macchina x86 le utility necessarie. In definitiva dai un'occhiata a questi due link:

Per saper cos'è e come usare distcc:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/distcc.xml

Più specificatamente per il tuo caso:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/cross-compiling-distcc.xml

Ti ricordo che se vuoi stressare il meno possibile il tuo processore, l'unico metodo è quello di non specificare l'host locale come macchina per compilare, ovvero 

```
distcc-config --set-hosts "indirizzo-ip-della-macchina-da-sfruttare" ;)
```

omettendo "localhost".

Naturalmente il processore del tuo ppc32 verrà sempre sfruttato,  ma in modo assai minore rispetto al normale.

Spero di esserti stato utile.

----------

## Luca89

Aggiungo che le guide indicate da maurs ci sono anche in italiano, basta sostituire nell'indirizzo "en" con "it".

----------

## corpy

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Aggiungo che le guide indicate da maurs ci sono anche in italiano, basta sostituire nell'indirizzo "en" con "it".

 

Mi ero dimenticato di ringraziare   :Embarassed: 

Grazie dell'aiuto, son riuscito nel mio intento   :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

 *maurs wrote:*   

> Umh, forse ci sono (e dico forse):
> 
> prova ad omettere  
> 
> mount --bind /usr/portage/ /mnt/nfs/usr/portage/ e confronta ancora i risultati.
> ...

 

Bene.. ho deciso di togliere la mia gentoo per fare una installazione ex novo. Ebbene adesso questo problema non si verifica più. Speriamo non si ripresenti.

Togliendo il commento da quella riga ho lo stesso risultato da entrambe le parti quando faccio un emerge -uDNpv world

----------

## eddy89

Secondo voi è pericoloso fare questa operazione su un server, cioè aggiornare un server web via nfs da un altro pc??

(Nel mio caso per non sovraccaricare il server ed evitare rallentamenti..)

Edit: E' necessario usare l'opzione sync, o si guadagnano prestazioni anche restando in sicurezza con async??

----------

## Luca89

 *eddy89 wrote:*   

> Secondo voi ï¿½ pericoloso fare questa operazione su un server, cioï¿½ aggiornare un server web via nfs da un altro pc??

 

Si puÃ² fare, basta che imposti il server nfs in modo tale che la directory venga esportata solo al pc da cui devi fare l'aggiornamento.

 *Quote:*   

> (Nel mio caso per non sovraccaricare il server ed evitare rallentamenti..)

 

fallo compilare di notte con un niceness elevato, non credo che i tuoi utenti se ne accorgeranno.

 *Quote:*   

> Edit: E' necessario usare l'opzione sync, o si guadagnano prestazioni anche restando in sicurezza con async??

 

sync Ã¨ necessaria perchÃ© altrimenti potresti incorrere a corruzioni (due pc che lavorano sui stessi file).

----------

## fbcyborg

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

>  *maurs wrote:*   Umh, forse ci sono (e dico forse):
> 
> prova ad omettere  
> 
> mount --bind /usr/portage/ /mnt/nfs/usr/portage/ e confronta ancora i risultati.
> ...

 

Maledizione!!! è assurdo! adesso mi ri da il problema di prima! ma com'è possibile?   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  Non ci sto capendo più niente.

Rimuovo Gentoo di nuovo!!!!!

EDIT: risolto grazie al provvidenziale intervento di maurs in questo modo:

rimpiazzo di

```
mount --bind /usr/portage/ /mnt/nfs/usr/portage/
```

con

```
mount --bind /usr/portage/distfiles /mnt/nfs/usr/portage/distfiles
```

GRAZIE.  :Wink: 

----------

## Luc484

Tentanto di seguire l'howto continuo ad avere sempre lo stesso errore. Quando effettuo il chroot nell'ambiente ottengo:

```
cluca packages # chroot /mnt/nfs/ /bin/bash -c 'env-update && source /etc/profile &&  exec /bin/bash'

/bin/bash: line 1: 24447 Illegal instruction     env-update
```

Ho provato a fare solo il chroot e poi dare il resto manualmente ma ottengo lo stesso errore. Qualcuno ha idea di che cosa possa aver sbagliato?

EDIT: Ho provato ad eseguire env-update su entrambi i sistemi ed è arrivato a termine con successo. Ho anche tentato di riemergere portage, ma l'errore rimane.

----------

## maurs

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> Tentanto di seguire l'howto continuo ad avere sempre lo stesso errore. Quando effettuo il chroot nell'ambiente ottengo:
> 
> ```
> cluca packages # chroot /mnt/nfs/ /bin/bash -c 'env-update && source /etc/profile &&  exec /bin/bash'
> 
> ...

 

Avete provato a fare:

```
chroot /mnt/nfs /bin/bash
```

e, di seguito

```
env-update

source /etc/profile
```

Se il problema non è così semplice, mi riproponete precisamente la situazione? (vedi architettura, versione dei portage, etc...)

----------

## Luc484

Si, è la prima cosa che ho provato. Ma da lo stesso quando chiamo env-update dopo il chroot. Mi pare di capire che il problema sta nel fatto che forse sto facendo eseguire le operazioni ad un athlon-xp (il PC1) quando invece il PC2 ha tutti i binari compilati per pentium4. Potrebbe essere questo il problema? Mi hanno consigliato una cosa del genere (dal PC1):

```
cluca packages # mkdir -p /mnt/nfs/p4bin/{,usr/}{,s}bin 

cluca packages # for p in {/bin,/sbin,/usr/bin,/usr/sbin}; do mount --bind $p /mnt/nfs/p4bin$p; done 

cluca packages # chroot /mnt/nfs/ /p4bin/bin/bash 

cluca / # PATH="/p4bin/bin:/p4bin/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin" 

cluca / # env-update 

Illegal instruction 

cluca / #
```

ma come vedi ottengo lo stesso errore. Il portage installato è la versione 2.1.2_pre1-r2. Ho provato anche dal chroot a dare altri comandi, ma quasi per tutti ottengo lo stesso errore.

----------

## maurs

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> Si, è la prima cosa che ho provato. Ma da lo stesso quando chiamo env-update dopo il chroot. Mi pare di capire che il problema sta nel fatto che forse sto facendo eseguire le operazioni ad un athlon-xp (il PC1) quando invece il PC2 ha tutti i binari compilati per pentium4. Potrebbe essere questo il problema? Mi hanno consigliato una cosa del genere (dal PC1):

 

Certo che è questo il problema! Il pentium4 ha (rispetto all'athlon-xp) le istruzione SSE2! (vedi nota 3 della mio HOW-TO).

In questo caso ti conviene utilizzare distcc.  :Smile:  Oppure cambiare il processore del pc fisso  :Razz: 

----------

## newred

Ciao a tutti.... mi sono avvicinato a gentoo e a linux da poco tempo per allestire un piccolo server casalingo..

Il problema è quando devo compilare o esegurie qualche emerge..

L'hardware del server è:

Cpu k6-2 500Mhz

Ram 512Mb pc133

Hd 120Gb seagate (+ 1 identico da iggiungere per il raid1)

Mb all in one

Ora mi collego al server in ssh , ma per qualunque operazione è lentissimo , quindi vorrei compilare dall'altro pc(XP3200+ 512Mb ram) ma però non ho gentoo installato..

Potreste spiegarmi come posso fare senza dover installare gentoo anche sul desktop..

Grazie

Bye

----------

## newred

Nessuno può aiutarmi......??

----------

## Luca89

Non è necessario che entrambi i PC siano Gentoo. Devi esportare il filesystem con nfs e montarlo dall'altra parte, fai il chroot e sei apposto.

----------

## newred

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Non è necessario che entrambi i PC siano Gentoo.

 

Meno male...

 *Quote:*   

> Devi esportare il filesystem con nfs e montarlo dall'altra parte,...

 

...ok , provo a documentarmi su quello che hai appena scritto e ti faccio sapere...cmq credo di avere capito..

 *Quote:*   

> fai il chroot e sei apposto.

 

Speriamo bene....  :Idea:  [/quote]

----------

## Luca89

 *newred wrote:*   

> ...ok , provo a documentarmi su quello che hai appena scritto e ti faccio sapere...cmq credo di avere capito..

 

E' già scritto come fare nel primo post, ovviamente però devi un po adattare al tuo caso, ma non credo che sia particolarmente difficile.

----------

## fbcyborg

Pongo questa domanda ingenua..  :Very Happy: 

Supponiamo che io abbia un AMD64 con gentoo ed un portatile con un pentium core duo, intel...

visto che ci sono problemi di compatibilità.. a crosscompilare da un amd64 ad un intel (mi è sembrato di capire

questo)... si potrebbe risolvere il problema utilizzando User-Mode-Linux tramite l'utilizzo di una sessione

virtuale di gentoo in UML???? Così compilerei sempre tramite l'AMD64 che però emula un sistema a 32 bit

interamente dedicato a tutto questo "sporco" lavoro!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Luca89

Quando monti la partizione nfs usi il compilatore presente in quella partizione, ovvero quello a 32bit, quindi da amd64 ti basta fare:

```
# linux32 chroot etcetc
```

E puoi compilare tranquillamente.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ah, ok, credevo che ci fossero problemi a compilare con un AMD64 dei sorgenti per un processore INTEL.

Ok, grazie.

----------

## Luca89

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ah, ok, credevo che ci fossero problemi a compilare con un AMD64 dei sorgenti per un processore INTEL.

 

Forse potresti avere dei problemi con alcune CFLAGS se il processore intel ha estensioni che l'amd64 non ha, al limite usa delle ottimizzazioni generiche.

----------

## maurs

Beh, per quanta riguarda se entrambe le distribuzione devono essere gentoo:

Se non è così si devono evitare alcuni bind  :Wink:  e creare qualche directory.

Nel particolare ecco le operazioni che si devono o non si devono omettere!

Su PC1

```
/etc/init.d/nfsmount start   #<-- può cambiare, dipende dalla distribuzione (!)

mkdir /mnt/nfs #<-- uguale

mkdir /mnt/tmp/ #<-- uguale

mount -t nfs 10.0.0.2:/mnt/gentoo/ /mnt/nfs/ #<-- uguale

mount -t tmpfs tmpfs -o size=1000M,mode=770 /mnt/tmp/ # <-- uguale

mount --bind /mnt/tmp/ /mnt/nfs/var/tmp/portage/ #<-- uguale

mount --bind /usr/portage/ /mnt/nfs/usr/portage/ #Guarda nota (5) # Non uguale. E' moooolto probabile che una distro differente da gentoo non abbia il portage! :P

mount -t proc none /mnt/nfs/proc #<-- uguale

chroot /mnt/nfs/ /bin/bash -c 'env-update && source /etc/profile &&  exec /bin/bash' #<-- uguale
```

Adattare lo script per smontare il tutto non dovrebbe essere un problema  :Wink: 

Aspetto qualche feedback, perché io non l'ho mai provato (sono un fedelissimo a Gentoo)

----------

## bassotto

Sto provando a installare una gentoo-box su un vecchio pentium 1 usando come computer di "appoggio" un pentium4HT. Purtroppo la mia rete di casa è gestita da un router con DHCP quindi gli indirizzi non sono statici. Ho seguito la guida ma quando invio il comando 

```
 mount -t nfs 192.168.2.3:/mnt/gentoo/ /mnt/nfs/
```

 mi da il seguente risultato 

```
mount: 192.168.2.3:/mnt/gentoo/ failed, reason given by server: Permission denied

```

 Qualcuno ha in mente una qualche soluzione a tale problema? 

Grazie in anticipo

----------

## crisandbea

 *bassotto wrote:*   

> Sto provando a installare una gentoo-box su un vecchio pentium 1 usando come computer di "appoggio" un pentium4HT. Purtroppo la mia rete di casa è gestita da un router con DHCP quindi gli indirizzi non sono statici. Ho seguito la guida ma quando invio il comando 
> 
> ```
>  mount -t nfs 192.168.2.3:/mnt/gentoo/ /mnt/nfs/
> ```
> ...

 

lo hai fatto come utente root??? sembrerebbe di no.... prova e facci sapere.

ciao

----------

## bassotto

Si ero superutente sul PC1 (uso le denominazioni della guida) e anche sul PC2 visto che il livecd di installazione da direttamente i privilegi di superutente.

----------

## maurs

 *bassotto wrote:*   

> Si ero superutente sul PC1 (uso le denominazioni della guida) e anche sul PC2 visto che il livecd di installazione da direttamente i privilegi di superutente.

 

Mi puoi postare il tuo /etc/exportfs, del computer dove vuoi installare gentoo e gli ifconfig di entrambi i pc?

Inutile dirti se i due pc si pingano... vero?   :Embarassed: 

----------

